# scours in a pregnant doe



## gottagoat (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a doe who is due in two weeks and yesterday she came down with a bad case of scours. I gave her baking soda and water and peto bismal. This morning she still has it bad. :? 
Do you have any advice on what to do? Should I just wait a little longer or should I call a vet? I'm a bit freaked out about her losing the babies. :GAAH: 

I think she got this way by me giving her too much grain and then letting her out to nibble in the yard a few days ago. Oh and I gave her goat drench a few days ago also. I'm such a ninny. My other goat, the buck got the same grain and was out in the yard but he didn't want any goat drench. Do you think the drench gave my doe diarrhea? 

Any word of advice will be soooo appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't give her anymore grain until she stops scouring. Do give her plenty of hay. I would give her some more pepto and baking soda. 

Does she have a temp? I might take a stool sample to the vet so they can run it for cocci, but if you are sure that it's from too much grain I would just do as above and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately stop the grain. I would give her some pepto again and maybe even a bit of gatoraid and either probios or yogurt.

What is her temp? Is she acting off in any other way? Is there any way that she could be due now and not the later date?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what color is the scouring? If it is black it is most likely cocci..

When did you worm her last?


----------



## gottagoat (Feb 22, 2009)

Brownie the poopy doe is doing better.  She is eating and took her pepto like a good girl. Thanks for all the help! I'm still checking on her often and definitely not giving any more grain for a while.
Now I just have to figure out how to get all the gunk off her back side!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats are wissies when it comes to a change in diet or to much of the same! rather ridculous if you ask me, but thats goats for you - always making life a rollercoaster ride. :roll: 

I would just give her pepto and have her stools checked for worms and cocci. Stress can bring on a case of worms and or cocci so getting her stool checked for both is a good idea at this time.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> Goats are wissies when it comes to a change in diet or to much of the same! rather ridculous if you ask me, but thats goats for you - always making life a rollercoaster ride. :roll:


Why d'ya think my goat is called Whissy? AHAHHAA :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## gottagoat (Feb 22, 2009)

I called the vet to have her checked for worms and coccosis. Thanks for the tip. Brownie is not eating today and I'm back up to massive worry-attacks. I prayed over her and then when in the house and prayed some more. I had tried to give her warm water with molasses and it was a no go. But the horse and my Nigerian buck liked it. I gave her a slurry of baking soda and water in a drenching syringe and all it did is give her hiccups. But I felt the baby/ babies kicking!! So cool. 
Now I'm just waiting for the vet.

By the way Stacey: your Goat Spot's amazing! You are amazing! It's so wonderful and I can't believe you just do this for free?! :leap: 
It's very cool and I'm really impressed with this news group! Just bubbly inside thinking about it!
Dana


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok not eating is NOT good especialy for a pregnant goat. Sounds like she may need some calcium if you have some CMPK I would give her that but in a pinch Tums will work. Crush them up and syringe the watery mixture if she wont eat them on her own. 

Glad you are getting her stools checked :thumb: 

Is she drinking? did you take her temp? I like to use a digital thermometer because it is a faster read out, I got one from walmart that reads out in 9 seconds! 

I hope you can get her back on her feet and eating here quickly! 


As to this forum - of course its free, happy to have you here :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with stacey ...get a temp on her....it may narrow it down more...on what may be the problem....


----------

